# Robitussin CF, can it make you trip?



## ronnynator (Jul 20, 2011)

I went to the store today and bought some because i was sick, and then a friend told me that it can make you trip, but also makes your stomach hurt, and im thinking about smoking some mids and taking a little over the recomended dosage. Will anything happen what so ever?


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 21, 2011)

In short, yes if you take enough. Best to find a cough medicine that contains only DXM as the active ingredient. The Guaifenesin and Phenylephrine contained in Robitussin are bad news and should be avoided. Usually the bargain brands are best. If you plan to dabble with DXM though I suggest you do some homework.

Please at least look at these sites if you do plan to drink cough syrup. PRICELESS information here.

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dxm/faq/dxm_faq.shtml

http://taimapedia.org/index.php?title=Dextromethorphan

Also here is a handy dosage calculator.

http://dxm.darkridge.com/calc.html


The answers to all of your questions can be found in the aforementioned links.

BE SAFE!


----------



## cannabisguru (Jul 21, 2011)

ronnynator said:


> I went to the store today and bought some because i was sick, and then a friend told me that it can make you trip, but also makes your stomach hurt, and im thinking about smoking some mids and taking a little over the recomended dosage. Will anything happen what so ever?



Really????? I mean... really?!?! Come on kids.. I realize its not your fault that you were born into the ignorant generation... but damn man. Really?!?! You might as well go out and buy yourself some bath salts and some of that K2 crap.

so sad.. 

but, I guess we can't save them all eh? 

On with my life.. 

peace.


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't knock it till ya try it. I agree though it is a bit "dirty". Would be best to find pure DXM but that is not an option for many people and as simple as extraction is, sadly that too is out of reach for the majority of people that drink cough syrup for recreational purposes.


----------



## ronnynator (Jul 21, 2011)

Alright thank you, and guru I know it's pretty stupid but took acid once and now I crave any way to get even close to that experience, but were I live the best I could do is get an acid based xtc, and it's just not the same...


----------



## Tenner (Jul 21, 2011)

ronnynator said:


> Alright thank you, and guru I know it's pretty stupid but took acid once and now I crave any way to get even close to that experience, but were I live the best I could do is get an acid based xtc, and it's just not the same...


Ayahusaca kits, mushroom growing kits, san pedro, peruvian torch, peyote, magic truffles and finally research chemicals. 

Plenty of stuff to trip on. Sure trip on that stuff but don`t feel like its your only option


----------



## growyurown (Jul 21, 2011)

Tussionex ( cough syrup ) the true lean will almost put u on an acid level, just in a diff. way. Screw robitussin and the purple. Taking 3 oz and get ready....


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Jul 21, 2011)

Like Tenner said you have plenty of options outside DXM. Mushrooms are easy to grow and with a brown rice flower substrate you can even get away with not having a pressure cooker when you are starting out.

My concern with CF is the pseudoephedrine in it and the relatively high dosage of it you will probably take. You might be better off looking to get a DXM only cough syrup and either using that or extracting the DXM with the lemon drop method (it's not freebase but you can put it in capsules).

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dxm/faq/dxm_chemistry.shtml (many different methods all well explained)
http://www.dextroverse.org/extractions.html (lemon drop method with pictures)

I hate to use wikipedia for medical things but this part is well cited.


> Common adverse drug reactions (ADRs) associated with pseudoephedrine therapy include: CNS stimulation, insomnia, nervousness, excitability, dizziness and anxiety. Infrequent ADRs include: tachycardia and/or palpitations. Rarely, pseudoephedrine therapy may be associated with mydriasis (blurred vision), hallucinations, arrhythmias, hypertension, seizures and ischemic colitis;[11] as well as severe skin reactions known as recurrent pseudo-scarlatina, systemic contact dermatitis, and nonpigmenting fixed drug eruption.[12] Pseudoephedrine, particularly in high doses, may also cause episodes of paranoid psychosis.[13] It has also been reported that pseudoephedrine, amongst other sympathomimetic agents, may be associated with the occurrence of stroke.[14]


----------

